# Movie Collections



## josh pelican (Mar 7, 2010)

[SIZE=-1]LET'S FUCKING SEE 'EM.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]I am not going to divide them into subtitles such as DVD, VHS, boxset, etc. However, I will write notes about most movies in parenthesis[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]I will write "NEW" next to the recent additions, and change the date whenever I add something for anyone who cares.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]*NOTE: NONE OF MY MOVIES ARE BURNT.* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]12 Monkeys
3... Extremes (Saam gaang yi)
4.6 Billion Years of Love (Big Bang Love/Rare)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Ab-Normal Beauty (Sei mong se jun/Tartan Asia Extreme)
Acacia (Tartan Asia Extreme)
The Acacia Strain - The Most Known Unknown
Alien (VHS)
Alien
Aliens
Alien 3
Alien Apocalypse
Amityville: It's About Time
Amityville: A New Generation
Anthropophagus Beast, The (Rare/Video Nasty)
Apocalypse Now
Apocalypse Now Redux
Aqua Teen Hunger Force Season 1 (Adult Swim)
Aqua Teen Hunger Force Season 2 (Adult Swim)
Aqua Teen Hunger Force Season 3 (Adult Swim)
Aqua Teen Hunger Force Season 4 (Adult Swim)
Army of Darkness
Art of the Devil II(Long Khong/Rare)
Attack of the Giant Leeches***
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Audition (Ôdishon/Tartan Asia Extreme)
Automaton Transfusion
Autopsy (Blue Underground/Rare)
Axe (Lisa, Lisa/Blue Underground/Rare/Video Nasty)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Bad Taste
Bare Behind Bars (Rare/Video Nasty)
Basket Case (Synapse/Rare)
Basket Case 2 (Something Weird/Rare)
Battle Royale
Beavis and Butthead Do America (VHS)
Beast From Haunted Cave, The***
Beast of Yucca Flats, The***
Beyond Re-Animator
Bio-Dome
The Bird People in China
Black Sheep
The Blob
Bloodsucking Freaks (Troma/Rare/Video Nasty)
Blood Feast (Something Weird/Rare/Video Nasty)
Blood Feast 2: All U Can Eat (Rare)
Body Snatchers (The Invasion Continues)
Boondock Saints
The Boondocks Season 1 (Adult Swim)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]C.H.U.D.
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari*
Caligula (Rare)
Cannibal Corpse - Centuries of Torment
Cannibal Ferox (Grindhouse/Rare/Video Nasty)
Cannibal Holocaust (Rare/Video Nasty)
Cannibal Man (Blue Underground/Rare/Video Nasty)
Cape Fear
Captain Ron
Casino Royale (Blu-Ray)
Cello (Chello hongmijoo ilga salinsagan/Tartan Asia Extreme)
Cheech and Chong: Still Smokin'
Cheech and Chong's Up in Smoke
The Children (2008)
Chopping Mall (Rare)
Cigarette Burns
City of the Living Dead (Blue Underground)
City of Violence
Class of Nuke 'Em High (Troma/Rare)
Clone High Season 1 (Teletoon Detour)
Color Me Blood Red (Something Weird/Rare)
Contamination (Rare/Video Nasty)
Corrupt (Cop Killer)
The Crazies (Blue Underground/Rare)
Creepshow
Critters
Cube
Cube 2: Hypercube
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Day of the Dead
Dawn of the Dead (Three Disc Boxset)
Dawn of the Dead (Remake)
Dawn of the Living Dead
Dead Alive/Braindead
Dead and Breakfast
Dead & Buried (Rare/Video Nasty)
The Dead Hate the Living
The Dead Next Door
Dead Snow (Blu-Ray)
The Deadly Spawn (Synapse/Rare)
Decampitated (Rare/Troma)
Deep Red (Blue Underground/Rare)
Dementia 13*
Demons
Demons 2
Despised Icon - Montreal Assault
The Devil's Rejects
Diary of the Dead
Don't Be A Menace to South Central with Drinking Your Juice in the Hood
Don't Go in the House (Rare/Video Nasty)
Don't Go in the Woods (Rare/Video Nasty)
Don't Go Near the Park (Rare/Video Nasty)
Don't Look in the Basement (The Forgotten/VHS/Rare/Video Nasty)
Don't Torture A Duckling (Blue Underground/Rare)
Doppelgänger (Tartan Asia Extreme)
Driller Killer (Rare/Video Nasty)
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde*
Dr. Lamb (Gou yeung yi sang)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Eaten Alive (Deathtrap/Horror Hotel/Video Nasty)
The Elephant Man
Embryo
Entrails of a Beautiful Woman (Synapse Film/Rare)
Entrails/Guts of a Virgin (Synapse Film/Rare)
The Eye 2 (Gin gwai 2)
Evil Dead I (Video Nasty)
Evil Dead II
The Exorcist (Original)
The Exorcist III[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Faces of Death (Rare/Video Nasty)
Family (Rare)
Family Guy Volume 1 (Teletoon Classic)
Family Guy Volume 2 (Teletoon Classic)
Family Guy Volume 3 (Teletoon Classic)
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Female Trouble (Rare)
Fight For Your Life (Rare/Video Nasty/Banned Outright!)
Flowers in the Attic
The Fly
The Fly II
The Forest
Fort Doom
Frakenhooker
Friday the 13th
Friday the 13th part II
Friday the 13th part III
Friday the 13th part IV: The Final Chapter
Friday the 13th part V: A New Beginning
Friday the 13th part VI: Jason Lives
Friday the 13th part VII: The New Blood
Friday the 13th part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
Frostbiter (Troma/Rare)
Full Metal Jacket
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Garbage Pail Kids Movie
The Gate (VHS)
Ghoulies II (VHS)
The Ghouls
The Ghost Galleon** (Blue Underground/Rare)
The Godfather
The Godfather part II
The Godfather part III
The Gore Gore Girls (Something Weird/Rare)
Gozu
Grandma's Boy
Graveyard of Honor (Rare)
The Great American Snuff Film
The Great Yokai War
The Gruesome Twosome (Something Weird/Rare)
Guinea Pig Series 1: Devil's Experiment (Unearthed Films/Rare)
Guinea Pig Series 3: He Never Dies (Unearthed Films/Rare)
Guinea Pig Series 4: Mermaid in a Manhole (Unearthed Films/Rare)
Guinea Pig Series 5: Android of Notre Dame (Unearthed Films/Rare)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Halloween
Halloween II
The Happening (Blu-Ray) *NEW!*
Hatchet
Harakiri (Seppuku)
Hell of the Living Dead (Zombie Flesh Eater/Virus/Rare/Video Nasty)
Hellraiser
Hellraiser II: Hellbound
Hellraiser V: Inferno
Hellraiser VIII: Hellworld
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (Rare)
The Hills Have Eyes 2
Hitch-hike (Rare/Blue Underground)
Horror Express
Horror Hotel*
House by the Cemetary (Blue Underground/Rare/Video Nasty)
House on the Edge of the Park (Rare/Video Nasty)
House on Haunted Hill*
Howling V: The Rebirth (VHS)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Ichi the Killer
I'm a Cyborg, but That's Okay (Rare)
IT (VHS)
It's Alive
It's Alive 2: It Lives Again
It's Alive 3: Island of the Alive
Imprint
Inferno (Blue Underground/Video Nasty)
Irréversible
I Spit On Your Corpse (Troma/Rare)
I Spit On Your Grave (Day of the Woman/Rare/Video Nasty)
In My Skin (Dans Ma Peau/Rare)
IZO (Rare)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Jack Frost (VHS with holographic cover)
Jack Frost II: The Revenge of the Mutant Killer Snowman (VHS with holographic cover)
Jenifer
Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter***
Jigoku
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Kaiju Big Battel!: Shocking Truth!
Killer Klowns From Outer Space[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Lady Vengeance (Chinjeolhan geumjassi/Asia Extreme)
Land of the Dead
Last House in the Woods
Last House on the Left (Rare/Video Nasty)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Last Man on Earth*
Leprechaun 4: In Space
Leprechaun 6: Back 2 Tha Hood
Let Sleeping Corpses Lie (Living Dead at the Manchester Morgue/Blue Underground/Rare/Video Nasty)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Macabre (Blue Underground/Rare)
Man With the Screaming Brain
Maniac (Blue Underground)
Maniac (1934/Edgar Allan Poe)
Maniac Cop (Synapse Films)
Machine Girl
Mark of the Devil (Rare/Blue Underground)
Martyrs
Memento Mori (Tartan Asia Extreme)
Men Behind the Sun (Rare)
Mondo Cane 2 (Rare/Blue Underground)
Monster Maker***
Mountain of the Cannibal God (Blue Underground/Rare)
MPD-Psycho Multiple Personality Detective (Tajuu jinkaku tantei saiko - Amamiya Kazuhiko no kikan/Boxset)
Mulholland Drive
My Bloody Valentine (1981)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Naked Lunch[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Nekromantik (Rare)
Nekromantik 2 (Rare)
Night Fright***
Night of the Demons
Night of the Living Dead*
Night of the Living Dead (Black and White/Hollywood Classic)
Night of the Living Dead (Black and White/Original)
Night of the Living Dorks!
Night of the Seagulls** (Blue Underground/Rare)
Nightbeast (Troma/Rare)
Nightmare Castle*
A Nightmare on Elm Street (VHS)
A Nightmare on Elm Street
A Nightmare on Elm Street part II: Freddy's Revenge
A Nightmare on Elm Street part III: Dream Warriors
A Nightmare on Elm Street part IV: The Dream Master
A Nightmare on Elm Street part V: The Dream Child
A Nightmare on Elm Street part VI: Freddy's Dead (The Final Nightmare)
A Nightmare on Elm Street part VII: A New Nightmare (Freddy's Finale)
Nosferatu (Orignal Silent/Black and White)
Nosferatu*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Oblongs Season 1 (Teletoon Classic)
Oldboy (Asia Extreme)
The Omen
The Omen (2006 Remake)
The Omen II: Damien
The Omen III: The Final Conflict
The Omen IV: The Awakening
Otis
Opera (Blue Underground)
Outbreak (VHS)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Pet Semetary
Phantasm
Philosophy of a Knife
PIGS (Troma/Rare)
Pink Flamingos (Rare)
Piranha
Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead (Troma/Rare)
Predator
Psychomania
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]R-Point (Tartan Asia Extreme)
Re-Animator
[rec]
Redneck Zombies (Troma/Rare)
Repulsion (Rare)
Reservoir Dogs
Return of the Evil Dead** (Blue Underground/Rare)
Return of the Killer Tomatoes
Return of the Living Dead
Return of the Living Dead, part II
Right at your Door
Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Rosemary's Baby[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]S.S. Experiment (Rare/Video Nasty)
Salò (120 Days of Sodom/Rare/Criterion Collection Version)
Saw (Trilogy Boxset)
Saw II
Saw III
Scanners
Scarface
Secret of the Loch***
Seed of Chucky
Sexual Parasite: Killer Pussy (Rare)
Sgt. Kabukiman, N.Y.P.D. (Troma/Rare)
She Beast***
She Demons***
Shock (Blue Underground)
Skinned Deep (Fangoria/Rare)
The Slaughterhouse Massacre
Sleepaway Camp
Sleepaway Camp II: Unhappy Campers
Sleepaway Camp III: Teenage Wasteland
Snatch
Snow Creature, The
The Soprano's Season One
The Soprano's Season Two
The Soprano's Season Three
The Soprano's Season Four
The Soprano's Season Five
The Soprano's Season Six, Part I
The Soprano's Season Six, Part II
South Park Season One
South Park Season Two
South Park Season Three
South Park Season Four
South Park Season Ten
Spider Man 3 (blu-ray)
Spinal Tap
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring (Rare)
Stage Fright (Blue Underground/Rare)
Stendhal Syndrome (Blue Underground)
Street Trash (Synapse Film/Rare)
Strip Nude For Your Killer (Blue Underground/Rare)
The Stuff
Suspiria
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance (Asia Extreme)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Taxi Driver
The Terror*
Terror Firmer (Troma/Rare)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre III: Leatherface
Texas Chainsaw Massacre IV: The Next Generation
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003 Remake on VHS)
There Will Be Blood
Thriller: A Cruel Picture (Synapse/Rare/Video Nasty)
Tombs of the Blind Dead** (Blue Underground/Rare)
The Tommyknockers
The Toolbox Murders (1977/Blue Underground/Rare/Video Nasty)
The Toxic Avenger (Troma)
The Toxic Avenger II (Troma)
The Toxic Avenger III: The Last Temptation of Toxie (Troma)
The Toxic Avenger IV: Citizen Toxie (Troma)
Track of the Moon Beast***
Tromeo and Juliet (Troma)
Twitch of the Death Nerve (Bay of Blood/Chain Reaction/VHS/Rare/Video Nasty)
Two Thousand Maniacs! (Something Weird/Rare)
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Ugetsu (Tales of a Pale and Mysterious Moon After the Rain)
Un Chein Andalou (Rare)
Undead
The Usual Suspects
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Viral Assassins (Troma/Rare)
Visitor Q
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Warriors
Wild Zero (Synapse Films)
Wishmaster (VHS)
Wizard of Gore (Something Weird/Rare)
The Wolf Man
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]XXXorcist
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Zombi/Dawn of the Dead
Zombi 2 (Zombie Flesh Eaters/Island of the Living Dead/Video Nasty)
Zombi 3
Zombi 4: After Death (Oltre la Morte)
Zombi 5: Killing Birds (Uccelli Assassini)
Zombie '90: Extreme Pestilence (VHS/Rare)
Zombie Lake (Le Lac des Morts Vivants!)
Zombie Strippers [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]On Order:
The Beyond (Rare/Video Nasty/VHS)
Blood Rites (The Ghastly Ones/Rare/Video Nasty) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]**Any movie with an asterisk at the end of the title is in the Horror Movie Classics Boxset. They are black and white.
**Any movie with two asterisks at the end of the title is in The Blind Dead Collection.
***Any movie with three asterisks is from the Incredible Monsters boxset. All black and white.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]If you have movies that you are willing to sell, let me know. I mainly take foreign movies (of any genre, whether it's romance, horror, drama, etc.), fucked up movies, and movies with obscene amounts of gore/zombies in them.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]I intend on owning every video nasty by the end of the Summer. Expect to see this movie collection grow lots very soon.
[/SIZE]


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 7, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> [SIZE=-1]
> Bio-Dome
> [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]




now THAT'S scary!


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 8, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> now THAT'S scary!


 
I've got a soft spot for Pauly Shore.


----------



## maxident213 (Mar 8, 2010)

I strongly recommend you check out Luther The Geek. 

Nice collection.


----------



## THM Bryce (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're into foreign horror/fucked up movies check out Antichrist by Lars Von Trier or Possession by Andrzej Zulawski


----------



## SamSam (Mar 8, 2010)

All the Guinea Pig series except The Flower of Flesh and Blood? Usually the first one people see.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 8, 2010)

THM Bryce said:


> If you're into foreign horror/fucked up movies check out Antichrist by Lars Von Trier or Possession by Andrzej Zulawski


 
Those are two movies I have been meaning to get my hands on. I can't wait to get my tax return.



SamSam said:


> All the Guinea Pig series except The Flower of Flesh and Blood? Usually the first one people see.


 
I'm pretty sure it was the first one I saw, I just don't have it.

I might have to order it as soon as I get my next pay.


----------

